# generators



## homer (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the best kind of generator to get for backup electricity?  I want to make my garage into a mini storage area that can double as a living quarters but I would need to have the generator exhaust come out.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 30, 2008)

Honda has been the leader here for a great many years, have used them quite a few times at work. You would be far better off building a seperate little room for this.


----------

